# Blockade bei Sprüngen! Was tun?



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

Ich frag einfach mal, vielleicht hat ja wer nen Tip der mir weiterhilft.

Ich hab seit nem ziemlich heftigen Sturz vor mitlerweile einem Jahr ne Blockade bei großen Sprüngen.
An den Sturz kann ich mich nichtmal erinnern, hatte auch was die Verletzungen angeht noch Glück (relativ).
Aber seit dem habe ich vor vielen Sprüngen richtiggehend Angstblockaden, aber lange nicht vor allen, den wo ich gestürzt bin z.B. springe ich im Schlaf.

Ich fahre viel, springe auch noch ne ganze Menge, nur hab dann halt immer wieder Sprünge die ich einfach nicht machen kann.
Kennt das jemand? Und wenn ja, wie ist er damit fertig geworden?


----------



## kletteraffe (21. Juli 2010)

Diese gewissen Sprünge nicht machen und akzeptieren, dass es so ist.

Eine andere Methode wäre autogenes Training vielleicht? Also Dich zu Hause mental drauf vorzubereiten und die Dinge dann auch durchziehn. Andernfalls reitetst Dich immer fester.

Mich selbst hats bei Sprüngen noch nie richtig gemault. Es gibts allerdings ein paar Spots über die ich einfach nicht drüber oder runter kann. Kein Problem für mich  hab genug Spass mit den Sachen die ich drauf hab.

Allerdings isses halt auch endgeil, wennst Dich überwunden hast. Is jetzt vielleicht nicht vergleichbar, aber ich hab letzte Woche nach ein paar Jahren wieder das ganze Repertoire vom 10er im Schwimmbad runter gelassen. Der erste Auerbach mit Puls 180 - war geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (21. Juli 2010)

langsam rantasten ist wohl das einzige was hilft.
tipps wie kopf ausschalten sind immer so leicht gesagt, aber bei ner blockade hilft das nicht viel.


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Alternative Sprünge springen die so ähnlich sind. Also langsam ran tasten und dann richtig abgehen. Erst einen kleinen Sprung, dann einen etwas größeren und dann immer Steigern. Steigerung ist toll 

(@Kletteraffe Ich klau mir mal deinen Satz für meine Signatur )


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

Der schlechte Witz ist das es immer andere Sprünge sind.
Mal steh ich vor nem Sprung wien Kaninchen vor der Schlange und das nächste mal geh ich drüber als wär da nix bei.  Und dafür klappt dann was anderes nicht.

Und das ist besonders ******* weil ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich für nen Sponsor fahre! :-| 
Und auch nur im Gelände, sobald ich inner Straße unterwegs bin spring ich von zwei Meter ins Flat und et is mir scheiß egal. Ich bin auch davor schon heftig gestürzt ohne das ich danach zum Mädchen geworden wär. 
Wär für Ratschläge mitlerweile echt dankbar!


----------



## maxxis95 (21. Juli 2010)

ich mache das immer so ich weiss was ich kann. und wenn ich glaube das ich dass nicht kann dann lass ich es lieber und freue mich auf den nächsten sprung. weil ich keine lust habe mich unsinig zu verletzten.


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

und jetzt stell dir mal vor du stehst vor nem sprung von dem du weißt das du ihn kannst weil du ihn schon 100 mal gesprungen bist ... und es geht einfach nicht ...

das versaut dir vielleicht nicht den ganzen tag ... aber auf dauer frustet das


----------



## kletteraffe (21. Juli 2010)

Bleibt nur der Besuch beim Therapeuten!

@crackbot
Er schreibt, dass er mit den großen Dingern an sich kein Prob hat. Was hilft da rantasten?

Ach ja - und viel Spass mit Deiner Sig Oo


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Dann würd ich mal sagen... einfach nochmal bei der Anfahrt vorstellen wie der Sprung normalerweise ist. 
Und dannn..... ist man schon soweit, das man nicht mehr abbremsen kann und drüber springen muss


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

Du wirst dich wundern wie wenig Platz ich zum Bremsen brauche 

Aber ich werd wohl einfach weiter dran arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern wie wenig Platz ich zum Bremsen brauche
> 
> Aber ich werd wohl einfach weiter dran arbeiten müssen.



Dann denk länger !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Dann denk länger !



Das denken überlass ich normalerweise den Pferden, die ham nen größeren Kopf als ich!
Aber ich werds mal versuchen. Geht auf der Schurenbachhalde noch was?


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Das denken überlass ich normalerweise den Pferden, die ham nen größeren Kopf als ich!
> Aber ich werds mal versuchen. Geht auf der Schurenbachhalde noch was?



Müsste mal wieder was gemacht werden.
Der "größte" Sprung, dne wir im Winter aufgeschüttet haben direkt am See, da fliegt man knapp 5-6 Meter. Aber sonst sind da nur kleinere Kicker.
Müsste mal wieder was aufgebaut werden. Nur dazu fehlt nicht Zeit, sondern eher das richtige Werkzeug und die motivierten Leute.


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr mal was macht sagt bescheid ... ich pack gerne mal mit an.
War da seit nem halben Jahr nich.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2010)

ich war lange zeit als skater in allen möglichen funparks und halfpipes unterwegs. 
dabei habe ich ständig neue tricks ausprobiert und geübt, bei schwierigen sachen
die man zum ersten mal machen wollte war das teils recht knifflig. ich hab mich dann
einfach hingestellt und die bewegung die ich dabei mache in etwa als "trockenübung"
durchgeführt, wobei ich das eigentlich mehr gedanklich gemacht habe als real...
so habe ich mir den trick 4-5mal gedanklich vorgestellt und bin ihn durchgegangen..
das hat mir geholfen und so hats immer gut geklappt. vll stellst du dir auch
einfach mal den sprung vor und gehts das gedanklich so oft durch bis du ein gutes
gefühl hast..


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

ich glaub das probier ich morgen mal aus ... ich geb dann bescheid obs geklappt hat


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

wenn du weißt wie die sprünge gehen,probier es einfach,die angst zu überwinden ist die kunst nicht das biken an sich.
deine angst kann aber auch eine reine schutzmaßnahme (im tieferen sinn) sein,dein körper einfach merkt das deine physische verfassung an dem tag nicht ausreichend ist oder dir kleine fehler unbewusst unterlaufen und dich dein körper einfach durch die angst schützt.bist du denn mental sehr angespannt/verspannt beim biken?
als tipp enfach schön relaxt dadran gehen,vllt mit musik im ohr dann läuft das rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das Problem bei "ab 3 Meter und 2 Meter hohen "-Jumps.
Weiß da jemand was? Weil ich brems immer davor ab... ich kann da irgendwie nicht rüber... Weil ich immer zu viel schiss habe zu kurz zu springen bzw. über'n Lenker zu fliegen.


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

ich bin mental angespannt wenn ich NICHT biken gehe ... aer mitlerweile merk ich das ich mir immer wieder druck mache wegen der sprung sache ... aber dann hör ich auch sofort auf ... das bringt dan nix mehr
physisch bin ich topfit, es ist ein rein mentales problem

von meinem sturz hab ich eigendlich keine erinnerungen, bis auf ein bild.
und wenn ich dann nen sprung anfahr vor dem ich blockier dann hab ich genau das bild im kopf ... und zwar wie ich mit dem bike quer zur flugrichtung am höchsten punkt der flugkurve in der luft hänge ... genau über der landung.
mehr weiß ich von dem sturz nicht, alles andere ist anhand der spuren vor ort rekapituliert


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

so die drei meter marke war früher für mich auch ne große hürde

das ist warscheinlich weil du da anfängst weiter zu fliegen als du es könntest wenn du zu fuß abspringst
da ist mein tip: such dir nen sprung innen hang, wo du die geschwindigkeit immer weiter steigern kannst um die an die lange flugdauer zu gewöhnen. an der schurenbachhalde gabs doch sowas mal, auf der steilabfahrt zum teich runter oder is das weg?


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> so die drei meter marke war früher für mich auch ne große hürde
> 
> das ist warscheinlich weil du da anfängst weiter zu fliegen als du es könntest wenn du zu fuß abspringst
> da ist mein tip: such dir nen sprung innen hang, wo du die geschwindigkeit immer weiter steigern kannst um die an die lange flugdauer zu gewöhnen. an der schurenbachhalde gabs doch sowas mal, auf der steilabfahrt zum teich runter oder is das weg?



Ach es geht. Ich mein eher sowas wie die zwei Sprünge an der Halde Rheinelbe. Der eine über den Weg und dann direkt der dahinter ist...


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

also der übern weg is schon ziemlich übel da bisse fast 4 sekunden in der luft ... aber den dahinter musst du einfach mit ganz viel gas nehmen ... um so schneller um so besser ... der sieht chlimmer aus als er is ... is aber total einfach

warst du mal auf hoppenbruch?


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> also der übern weg is schon ziemlich übel da bisse fast 4 sekunden in der luft ... aber den dahinter musst du einfach mit ganz viel gas nehmen ... um so schneller um so besser ... der sieht chlimmer aus als er is ... is aber total einfach
> 
> warst du mal auf hoppenbruch?



Ja klar.
Also oben... da wo die ganzen Drop's sind... nee danke. Ich fahr die ganzen anderen Lines mit den kleineres Sprüngen. Hab auch ein Video davon hier in meinen Album drin


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

kennst du den sprung übern weg der weiter unten ist? Der ist super zum Angst abgewöhnen. Weil je nachdem wieviel gas du gibst kannst den quasi ende offen verlängern.
Ich wollt da morgen hin, hasse Bock?


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> kennst du den sprung übern weg der weiter unten ist? Der ist super zum Angst abgewöhnen. Weil je nachdem wieviel gas du gibst kannst den quasi ende offen verlängern.
> Ich wollt da morgen hin, hasse Bock?



Lass das mal weiter dann per PM besprechen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> ich bin mental angespannt wenn ich NICHT biken gehe ... aer mitlerweile merk ich das ich mir immer wieder druck mache wegen der sprung sache ... aber dann hör ich auch sofort auf ... das bringt dan nix mehr
> physisch bin ich topfit, es ist ein rein mentales problem
> 
> von meinem sturz hab ich eigendlich keine erinnerungen, bis auf ein bild.
> ...




ich würde vermuten das das druck machen ein prbolem von mehreren ist,weil man es trotzdem unbewusst im hinterkopf hat.ich hatte auch mal einen sturz,bin aus einer kurve in die nächste gesprungen in der zuveil sand war,da hab ich dann einen faceplant mit halbschale gemacht,ich sah aus wie twoface.so weil ich zu stur war 5m zurückzuschieben und die straße runterzufahren isn krankenhaus zu fahren,bin ich den park weiter gefahren und dann ins krankenhaus wo der arzt das ganze gesicht nochmal säubern musste.von da an hatte ich auch hemmungen,ich habe es so gelöst,das ich mit dem einfachsten angefangen hab,es praktisch alles neu "gelernt" habe.dann war ich schnell wieder bereit alles zu machen was ich vorher so gemacht habe und sogar noch mehr.vllt funktioniert das ja


----------



## Doc_Rock (21. Juli 2010)

Der beschiss ist ja das ich nebenher auch mitlerweile größere Sachen springe als vor dem Sturz. Ich hab kein allgemeines Problem mit Sprüngen, sondern immer mal wieder ne Blokade aus dem nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (22. Juli 2010)

Versuch den Tipp vom Anfang mit dem Autogenen Training mal umzusetzen. Einfach mal im Internet stöbern. Hat mir bei "Leistungsdruck" sowohl im Akademischen als auch im Sport geholfen...


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juli 2010)

Autogenes Training kann man sich vermutlich nicht einfach selbst beibringen oder?


----------



## CaptainPsycho (22. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> von meinem sturz hab ich eigendlich keine erinnerungen, bis auf ein bild.
> und wenn ich dann nen sprung anfahr vor dem ich blockier dann hab ich genau das bild im kopf ... und zwar wie ich mit dem bike quer zur flugrichtung am höchsten punkt der flugkurve in der luft hänge ... genau über der landung.
> mehr weiß ich von dem sturz nicht, alles andere ist anhand der spuren vor ort rekapituliert



Mach dir nix vor. Du hast deinen Sturz noch nicht mental verarbeitet. Solange du das nicht getan hast, wird dir das immer wieder passieren.

Arbeite daran und hake das ab, was passiert ist. Ist nun mal kein Hallenhalma. Das musst ich auch einsehen, als ich auf einmal mit einem gebrochenem Wirbel im KH lag vor 5 Jahren oder wie jetzt mit einer Schultereckgelenksprengung.

Zieh deine Konsequenzen, was du tun kannst, um es besser zu vermeiden ( Schutzausrüstung, nicht fahrenm, wenns einem nicht gut geht, mehr auf das Bauchgefühl hören). Und tu was dir Spaß macht. 

Mir kommen so spontane Erinnerungen an die Stürze nie beim Fahren. Ausserdem sollte man so konzentriert sein, dass da gar kein Platz mehr für so nen Unfug ist.  

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## YaKooZa (22. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Und das ist besonders ******* weil ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich für nen Sponsor fahre! :-|



Das solltest Du vielleicht überdenken . Beim Rennen wirste vermutlich nochn Tacken angespannter sein, da halte ich auch neue Blockaden für wahrscheinlich. Aber so richtig blick ich das hier nicht...einerseits bittest Du hier um Hilfe, andrerseits wirfst Du hier selbst mit Tipps um Dich. 

Irgendwie weiss ich wirklich nicht, was ich von dem Thread hier halten soll . Ich würde mich, wie Chaos auch geschrieben hat, auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen. Wenn ich nen scheis$ Gefühl habe, habe ich nen schei$$ Gefühl, dann lasse ich es auch besser. Ich habe öfter auch gar nicht den Kopf frei, das ist das, was mich persönlich blockieren kann. Manchmal rauch ich mir nen Sticky, dann geht alles wie von selbst...Kopf halt frei bzw kein Platz zum Denken .

Naja, wenn Du Profi werden möchtest, solltest Du vielleicht auch über professionelle Hilfe nachdenken.


----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

Das Ding ist, das ich meistens kein Problem habe.

In der Regel spring ich alles uf meinem Hometrail durch, nur manchmal hab ich plötzlich vor einzelnen Sprünge, die ich sonst auch springe, ne Blockqade und komm da nicht drüber. Das kann auch mal ne kleine Beule im Boden sein die ich normalerweise nicht bemerke.

Ich KANN springen und ich bin auch schnell. Sonst würd ich ja wohl kaum an nen Sponsor kommen. Und ich bin richtig heiß drauf das zu machen.  Hab mich letztes Jahr bei meinem ersten Rennen richtig angefixt und bin richtig richtig gestoked das ich die Chance bekomme, nach dem Sturz wohlgemerkt.
Und ich bin jetzt Fahrtechnisch schneller und besser als jemals zuvor.


----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

Nur vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen das ich in erster Linie Enduro rennen fahren werden und Downhill nur wenn grad mal eins dazwischen passt.


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2010)

psychopharmaka.


----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

ne garantiert nicht


----------



## Mountain_Biker (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

autogenes Training ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Du solltest vielleicht auch mal versuchen nach Ursachen für deinen heftigen Sturz zu suchen (zu schnell, zu langsam, flasche Spur, Flugphase, etc.). Und dann genau darauf vor jedem Sprung penibel zu achten. Denn dann bist du dir sicher diesen Fehler nicht nocheinmal zu machen.
Außerdem solltest du vielleicht die Strecke (egal welche, auch deinen Hometrail) wieder akriebisch begehen, und dir jeden Sprung genau anschauen und das speichern. Dann rufst du das wieder ab und bist dir vielleicht sicherer.


Ride Hard !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

Also das mit dem Autogenen Training habe ich defenitiv vor.

Was die Ursachen des Sturzes angeht kann ich nur Vermutungen anstellen.
Es war ein technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoller Stepdown über einen langen zur Landung abfallenden Table, wo die Anfahrt jedoch schräg zur Landung war, sodass ich das Rad in der Luft in die Landung herein drehen musste. Ich hab das Ding an dem Tag das erste mal gesprungen und es hat auch 5 oder 6 mal wunderbar geklappt, aber das letzte was ich vor dem Sturz weiß ist das ich den noch einmal machen und dann nach Hause was futtern wollte.
Anhand des Loches das ich beim Einschlag gemacht habe und der sehr spärlichen Erinnerung scheint es so als hätte ich beim letzten zuviel gewollt. Der Sprung is irgendwas um die 7 Meter weit, aber aufgeschlagen bin ich 14 Meter hinter dem Absprung. Ich weiß das ich überrotiert habe und das Rad quer zur Flugrichtung hatte als ich über der eigendlichen Landung war, aber alles andere ist Vermutung.
Dafür das ich erstmal ne halbe Stunde bewustlos war, bin ich allerdings mit nem zweifach gebrochenen Schlüsselbein, n paar rausgesprungenen Wirbeln und ner Kleinstfraktur am Becken doch sehr glimpflich davon gekommen und war 4 Wochen nach dem Sturz wieder aufm Bike.

Aber ich werd das mal mit dem autogenen Training und der Streckenbegehung bei meiner nächsten Runde mal versuchen.
Vielen dank für die Tips, ich geb dann bescheid ob ich weiter gekommen bin!


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2010)

kann es sein, dass ihr mentales training meint?


----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

nein ... mentales und autogenes training sind zwei paar schuhe


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2010)

eben: 
autogenes training ist eine entspannungstechnik, empfiehlt sich z.b. bei angststörungen. 
sowas hast du aber nicht. 
du läufst ja nicht mit panikattacken durch den wald. 

mentales training ist ein sich-vorstellen eines bestimmten ablaufes, einer handlung, inklusive aller sinneseindrücke und emotionaler aspekte. 

die für dich positiven effekte dabei: 

Mentales Training verleiht sowohl dem aktiv Trainierenden als auch dem durch Krankheit oder Verletzung pausierenden Sportler innere Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen. Das Erlebnis, die geforderte Aufgabe zumindest mental zu beherrschen, steigert die positive Leistungseinstellung und gibt dem Sportler auch im Falle des Misserfolgs das Gefühl, sein Bestes gegeben zu haben.
Ängste und Hemmungen bei der Ausführung bestimmter Bewegungen können durch mentales Training erfolgreich bekämpft werden. Das erfolgreiche, angstfreie "Durchspielen" z.B. eines Hochsprungs, ohne die Latte zu berühren, vermindert Höhenangst und Sprunghemmungen.
(http://www.sportunterricht.de/lksport/psychotrai2.html#mental) 

wie macht man das? 

1.) eine tatsächlich schon einmal erfolgreich bewältigte angstsituation durchspielen
2.) eine noch nicht bewältigte angstsituation durchspielen 
3.) vorstellen einer ähnlich problematischen situation mit erträglichem ausgang usf. 

ich vermute, das wäre wohl erfolgversprechender als stirnkühlung und bauchwärmung...


----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

so formuliert ... ill give it a try ... herzlichsten


----------



## hurby97 (22. Juli 2010)

mir geht es auch oft so, dass ich einfach angst habe irgendwelche sprünge zu springen.
angst zu kurz zu fliegen oder so habe ich nicht, aber das ich zu weit fliege! seit ich mit einem freund auf der dh strecke im nachbar ort war und den großen double zu weit gesprungen bin, trau ich mir solche sprünge nicht mehr. es war alles wie immer, alles ganz relaxt, doch als ich in der luft bemerkt habe das ich eigentlich noch ziemlich hoch in der luft bin und das auch noch über der landung geht gar nichts mehr. das war so eine schocksekunde und dann bin ich aufgekommen. danach konnte ich einen tag lang nicht mehr richtig laufen, da mir die knöchel und mein rechtes schon leicht beschädigtes knie saumäßig weh getan hat. der absprung ist 2 meter hoch und man fliegt normaler weise ca. 4 meter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursel_01 (22. Juli 2010)

Hm, schwieriges Thema!
Das Problem besteht im grunde wohl darin dass Du Angst hast.
Dann solltest Du auch nicht springen.
Wenn der Geist nicht willig ist, ist auch der Körper schwach..........
Ich habe mich auch mal ganz mies auf den Bart gelegt.
Muss mich auch wieder rantasten......., klappt bisher ganz gut!
Wichtig ist, dass Du die Messlatte nicht zu hoch legst.
Spring nur Sachen die Du Dir zutraust.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## hurby97 (22. Juli 2010)

ok werde ich machen thx


----------



## ursel_01 (22. Juli 2010)

Nachtrag:
Hatte ich vergessen,sieh zu dass Du vernünftiges Material verbaut hast!
Viele verkrampfen sich bei größeren Drops weil sie im Sprung merken:


"Ach du Schande, wenn ich lande bin ich tot!"

War lange Zeit auch mein Fehler!

Also:vernünftige Teile verbauen und entspannt angehen lassen! ;-)


----------



## hurby97 (22. Juli 2010)

achso ok. ich werde nachher mal josh bender fragen was er so für teile fährt.^^ xD lol


----------



## Doc_Rock (22. Juli 2010)

ich glaub der kann dir höchstens sagen was er schon kaputt gemacht hat


----------



## hurby97 (23. Juli 2010)

da hast du wohl recht!


----------



## rtdm (5. August 2010)

Ängste kenne ich sehr gut ...
Bestes Beispiel das ich dafür hab ist das hier:
Winterberg, Double vor mir, genug Anfahrt, genug Geschwindigkeit, Kopf sagt "Los du bist grad ideal drauf das schaffste" bins gesprungen und es war auch echt nicht schlecht, einziger fehler ich hätte mich mehr abdrücken müssen denn ich habe gespührt wie mein Hinterrad ganz leicht die Kante der Landung gestreift hat, es war nur ganz locker und fast nicht zu spühren aber es hat mir gereicht um mir das Gefühl zu geben ich wäre noch nicht so weit für diesen Double und seitdem konnte ich mich nicht überwinden den zu springen.
Ich merke das ich generell probleme mit Doubles hab da immer die Angst da ist zu kurz zu springen, selbes Problem bei Road Gaps. Diese Angst ärgert mich aber andererseits denke ich mir das es vl. manchmal besser ist um mich vor bösen Stürzen zu bewahren das einzige was mir gegen diese Angst hilft ist ähnliche Sprünge etc. zu fahren und an denen zu Tranieren und sich dann selbst zu sagen das man das schafft und probieren die Angst zu überwinden, wenns zu schwer fällt ist man vl. noch nciht bereit.

@Doc Rock
hört sich nach nem Trauma an.
Fals du es für dich durch viel fahren nicht in den Griff bekommst wäre Autogenes Training oder vl. der Gang zum Psychotherapeuten etwas hilfreiches.


----------



## RedEyeFox (5. August 2010)

Kopf aus! Bike drüber! so wirds gemacht^^


----------



## michar (5. August 2010)

RedEyeFox schrieb:


> Kopf aus! Bike drüber! so wirds gemacht^^



nicht mehr..und nicht weniger! klein anfangen..grund technik ausm dem ff beherrschen lernen und dann einfach nicht zuviel denken! und manchmal hilft es auch sichn sprung nicht zu lang anzuschauen..diese ,,ich fahr 20 mal an und check die anfahrt um dann an der kante zu bremsen,, leute springen es meistens nicht! kurz checken..und drueber..oder..die beste alternative..jemanden suchen der sicher alles springt und drueber ziehen lassen! braucht man kein mentales training fuer...


----------



## Dark Side (6. August 2010)

Na so hab ich das auch gemacht einfach mal drüber ohne mir den sprung anzugucken und was war das ende vom Lied: 2 gebrochene Rippen die restlichen rippen auf der rechten seite waren komplett durchgeprellt, schwere prellung und angeschwollene hüfte.

Ich würde sagen wenn man meint den sprung sollte man nicht fahren, dann sollte man auch nicht fahren. Denn mit Angst in den Knochen zu Springen kann auch übel ausgehen. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst: Ich hatte da total weiche Knie!

Gruß Dark Side


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (6. August 2010)

Also mein Problem scheint gelöst.

Der Vater von nem Bekannten von mir ist Sportpsychologe und ich hab mit dem mal drüber geredet. Und der hat mir geraten zuerst mal nach Gemeinsamkeiten in den Sprüngen die ich mich nicht traue zu suchen und siehe da, es sind ausschließklich Sprünge die ich vor meinem Sturz schon kannte.
Hab mich dann nochmal mit dem kurzgeschlossen und es scheint bei mir so zu sein das ich durch den Sturz das Vertrauen in die vorher schon verinnerlichten Bewegungsabläufe verloren habe. Was heißen würde das ich die Sprünge angehen muss wie welche die ich noch nie gesprungen bin, wie etwas völlig neues.
Hab damit auch in den letzten Tagen schon ein oder zwei Erfolge erziehlt.

Zum Thema Kopf aus und drüber:
Davon würde ich abraten! Gerade bei Sprüngen bei denen man verunsichert ist kann das sehr schnell dazu führen das man schwerwiegende Fehler macht und gleich zum Herrn Doktor springt.
Ich stimme zu das man einen Sprung nicht zu oft anfahren soll, man vergrößert damit nur die Angst davor. Aber man sollte sich im Vorfeld Anfahrt, Absprung und Landung genau ansehen und sich im Kopf der Bewegungsabläufe bewusst und sicher sein. Und wenn man das Ding dann noch nicht nach höchstens drei Anfahrten Springt dann macht man halt erstmal was anderes und kommt später wieder.


----------



## >Helge< (15. August 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich nur zu gut!

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch zweimal heftig gestürzt, einmal in Bikepark Boppard bei einem Double zu weit gesprugen....bewußtlos liegen geblieben..., das zweite mal in Winterberg dämlich gestürzt und einen Muskelfaserriß am Oberschenkel zugezogen! 

Konnte dann ca. ein halbe Jahr nicht mehr fahren und bin seit dem Kopfmäßig sehr eingeschränkt, traue mich auch nicht mehr so viel wie vor den Stürzen!

Wie Du schon schreibst kann einen das ganz schön runterziehen, zuletzt am vergangenen Freitag in Winterberg.
Mit zwei Kumpels da gewesen die sich beide extrem gesteigert haben seit dem  letzten Jahr weil sie sehr, sehr viel gefahren sind.
Im Park hatte einer der beiden einen richtigen Lauf, ständig neue Sachen gesprungen und gedroppt und alles wie im Schlaf gestanden.
Dementsprechend ging meine Motivation immer mehr flöten und ich habe dann irgendwann Feierabed gemacht weil ich so depremiert war!

Bei mir ist es aber so dass ich sogar Sachen die ich vorher gesprungen bin nicht mehr mache, ich aber ja eigentlich weiß dass ich das kann....!


----------



## Doc_Rock (15. August 2010)

Bei mir waren gerade die Sachen die ich vorher kannte ein großes Problem. Ich hab mir selbst und vor allem den abgespeicherten Bewegungsabläufen in meinem Kopf nicht mehr getraut.

Such dir nen Sprung aus mit dem du ein Problem hast, der nicht allzu klein ist, den du aber auch kurz Springen kannst. Und geh den ganz langsam an. Fang erstmal langsam an, mit kurzen Sprüngen und steiger dich immer mehr. Auch das ist anfangs frustend, aber um so mehr du an die weiten die du gewohnt bist heran kommst um so besser wird das für dein Selbstvertrauen sein, zumindest wars bei mir so.
Lies dir auch mal die Tips hier im Thread durch, da sind n paar echt gute bei.

Ich hab den vor nichtmal nem Monat aufgemacht und bin jetzt wieder so weit das ich Videos drehe:
Die Sprünge sind zwar noch nicht so der Brüller, da sind aber durchaus ein paar bei bei denen ich blockiert habe. Der Rest kommt, von mal zu mal mehr.

Mir ist aber beim drehen von dem Video eines aufgefallen das wirklich ne sehr schöne Sache ist, dadurch das ich das Springen jetzt vollkommen neu angegangen bin aber das Wissen von vorher noch hatte hab ich ne Menge Fehler die ich bisher gemacht habe endlich ausmerzen können.
Zu guter letzt springe ich jetzt sauberer und sicherer als je zuvor.


----------



## Martkiss (15. August 2010)

nice danke euch


----------



## The Gap (16. August 2010)

Lest euch mal das durch, da geht´s um Technik und auch etwas Psychologie...

http://soulbiker.com/news/the-gap-fahrtechnik-serie-how-to-jump.html

Viel Spaß beim Biken, Gö!


----------

